# IL Chicago- Wednesday Night Game has one spot open



## Mahazadra (Nov 22, 2004)

Location: Wrigleyville
Rules: 3.5
Time: Wednesdays 6pm to whenever

We have been playing hombrews the last 4 years.  Now we are making the switch and starting a new game in the Forgotten Realms campaign set in Silverymoon.  We are smoker friendly and are looking to add a new player.  So if your interested in a fun game in the city, we are here!  

Please email gb_thorn@yahoo.com if your interested.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Nov 22, 2004)

Whoa-

If I join your group, I can actually sit down and have a smoke at the table?

I thought about it at the gym, and I do not think I can do back to back D&D games. 


Scott


----------



## Mahazadra (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah we allow smoking    We open a window if we need fresh air.


----------

